# Building regulations Greece HA HA!!!



## ray89 (11 mo ago)

I live on a small Greek island. Purchased a derelict 1896 5000 ft square, property with 3 acres of land. During the extensive renovation, which took over 12 years, and over 1/2 million euro's. We were subjected to paying extra money to the historical society, as the area was zoned as historic!! Ha Ha Ha Ha!. We now have a supermarket blocking our view south and a 24/day goat food distribution warehouse to the north! HISTORIC of course??? Both buildings are totally illegal, the island engineer is aware of this, but said they would have to changed this,when they sell??? What 200 years time?? I am now in the process of contacting the Ombudsman, as it would appear, as on most islands, everybody is connected in someway. Including government workers/engineers and in many cases the police as well. So approaching anybody on the island is a total waist of time. Welcome to Greece, great investment! We have lost over 1/2 million!


----------



## Tricky Dicky (Oct 24, 2018)

Feel for you. We are having a similar problem at the moment but nowhere near that sort of financial hit. Island life is quite incestuous with family and friends connections.

Tbf, it was the same when I lived in Ireland.


----------



## ray89 (11 mo ago)

Well there are rules, but you have to look outside the box. Greece in general, apart from asking for money every year, does not feel it needs to adhere to rules from the EU. On the islands, they do not even adhere to rules that are set down by their own government! I am digging around, and finding some very interesting things. This I started to do, when the borough engineer on this island, basically said, get lost, find a lawyer, if you do not like it!! Nice!


----------

